# Sendmail and genericstable



## darkshine (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a server with hostname real.com. I need to receive/send e-mails on this server for domain virtual.com. Both real.com and virtual.com point to the same IP address.

I've created an user with name virtual-info@real.com and I'm trying to read all emails sent to info@virtual.com under user virtual-info@real.com and all outgoing e-mails from virtual-info@real.com must be masked as e-mails from info@virtual.com.

I have used "virtusertable" sendmail's feature to receive info@virtual.com e-mails and it is successful, but I cannot mask outgoing virtual-info@real.com address as info@virtual.com using "genericstable" sendmail's feature.

Here are all genericstable-related settings:
1. /etc/mail/real.com.mc:
FEATURE(`use_cw_file')
FEATURE(genericstable, `hash -o /etc/mail/genericstable')
GENERICS_DOMAIN_FILE(`/etc/mail/local-host-names')

2. /etc/mail/genericstable:
virtual-info info@virtual.com
virtual-info@real.com info@virtual.com

3. /etc/mail/local-host-names:
real.com
virtual.com

I have expected that above configuration would rename outgoing e-mails with address "virtual-info@real.com" by "info@virtual.com", but actually "virtual-info@real.com" was not renamed. What I missed? Please, advise

P.S. My configuration is:
- FreeBSD 6.3 under jail
- sendmail+tls+sasl2-8.14.3

P.P.S. After the sending e-mails from virtual-info user, I see the following in /var/log/auth.log and /var/log/messages:
sendmail[2768]: OTP unavailable because can't read/write key database /etc/opiekeys: Permission denied
Is this OTP-error related to genericstable?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 10, 2009)

darkshine said:
			
		

> P.P.S. After the sending e-mails from virtual-info user, I see the following in /var/log/auth.log and /var/log/messages:
> sendmail[2768]: OTP unavailable because can't read/write key database /etc/opiekeys: Permission denied
> Is this OTP-error related to genericstable?



I don't think so. OTP is one-time password stuff (man 4 opie).

You did run a 'make' in /etc/mail after altering the tables and/or restart sendmail to read in local-host-names?


----------



## darkshine (Mar 10, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You did run a 'make' in /etc/mail after altering the tables and/or restart sendmail to read in local-host-names?



yes, I did:
$ cd /etc/mail && make all && /etc/rc.d/sendmail restart


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 10, 2009)

If you want to test some variations in your setup, you can use lower-level test tools like these: http://tldp.org/LDP/nag2/x15583.html. I'm afraid my knowledge of genericstable expansion doesn't go beyond cf/README ..


----------



## trev (Mar 10, 2009)

darkshine said:
			
		

> sendmail[2768]: OTP unavailable because can't read/write key database /etc/opiekeys: Permission denied



What happens if you fix the permissions on /etc/opiekeys?


----------



## darkshine (Mar 11, 2009)

trev said:
			
		

> What happens if you fix the permissions on /etc/opiekeys?



I had set 777 for /etc/opiekeys, the error message from /etc/auth.log disappeared, but the e-mail address is still incorrect


----------

